# Infinit RB III



## PhilosophyOfSound (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello guy´s I am trying to decide which subwoofer would play nicely with these old speaker, now I could replace the speakers. But I doubt that i´m gonna find better sounding speakers for $300, or I could just replace the filters.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

How much money will you spend and what brands are available in your country?


----------



## PhilosophyOfSound (Nov 9, 2012)

Mike P. said:


> How much money will you spend and what brands are available in your country?


$500 - $650, and whe have Sunfire, SVS, and RA sub´s.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Is this strictly for music?


----------



## PhilosophyOfSound (Nov 9, 2012)

Mike P. said:


> Is this strictly for music?


Well 30% series, 25% Movies, 45% Music.

I do like clean, and deep sound.


----------

